

Programming for EFI - nkurz
http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-programming/index.html

======
gdonelli
EFI is fun, you pretty much have to reinvent everything like in 1980. I wrote
an entire UI, the Mac OS X login screen, for when your disk is encrypted (so
no real OS X can run), just getting the bitmap fonts to display on the screen
was weeks of work.

------
616c
Also worthy of note, the UEFI specification itself.

[http://www.uefi.org/specifications](http://www.uefi.org/specifications)

------
jmnicolas
After skimming through all the content it appears that it's just a get started
tutorial.

Past the hello world it's up to you to read the sources of other EFI programs
to understand how it works.

I hope the author will extend this tutorial, EFI looks scary without help.

